# Phalanx & The Rock



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Phalanx the space borne fortress monastery of the Imperial Fists. 

The Rock the space born fortress monastery of the Dark Angels and last remaining fragment of their homeworld. 

My question is does anybody have any concrete info on the capability and size of these damn things? They seem to be the two biggest, baddest pieces of hardware in the Imperium, but does anybody actually have any idea about what they can do. 

I know it's rumored that The Rock has engines and can move anywhere at the behest of the Master of the Chapter. And I know that Phalanx is supposed to be powerful enough to take on entire battle groups of navy ships but do we actually have any examples of this?


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I guess a start would be to compare it an Imperial Retribution Class vessel to get an ideal of the scale.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well the shields of the Rock can stand up to punishment that would shatter planets.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

I guess I misunderstood. Are you looking for the physical dimensions or armament ?
Or both?

I don't know of any tech blueprints for 40k like they have for Star Trek and Star Wars. That would be cool if they did. And if they don't... then wake up GW!


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Imperious Rex said:


> I guess I misunderstood. Are you looking for the physical dimensions or armament ?
> Or both?
> 
> I don't know of any tech blueprints for 40k like they have for Star Trek and Star Wars. That would be cool if they did. And if they don't... then wake up GW!


I'm looking more for capabilities. I'm already fairly sure about the physical dimentions. I know The Rock is supposed to be the biggest space-going vessel in the Imperium and Phalanx is supposed to be possibly the deadliest. The only clue to their size I can come up with is that both are big enough to allow multiple Space Marine Battle Barges to Dry-Dock with them.

Sorry if I wasn't too clear.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Imperious Rex said:


> I don't know of any tech blueprints for 40k like they have for Star Trek and Star Wars. That would be cool if they did. And if they don't... then wake up GW!


Yeah that bothers me too.


----------



## beast187 (Sep 6, 2009)

As stated in the "Lighting Tower," when the Emperor first came to Dorn's home planet, Dorn face a thousand warships with Phalanx. 

Now this may be an example of arrogance or concession, but with Dorn's strategic background, one could infer that the Phalanx was capable of taking on all of the Imperial warships, and Dorn knowing this met them face to face.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

beast187 said:


> As stated in the "Lighting Tower," when the Emperor first came to Dorn's home planet, Dorn face a thousand warships with Phalanx.
> 
> Now this may be an example of arrogance or concession, but with Dorn's strategic background, one could infer that the Phalanx was capable of taking on all of the Imperial warships, and Dorn knowing this met them face to face.
> 
> Hope this helps.


See I always had a different view of that. Dorn was always supposed to be one of the few primarchs who didn't challenge the Emperor. I always thought of it as Dorn going out to meet and talk with the Emperor and present Phalanx and himself to the Emperor.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Coder59 said:


> and present Phalanx and himself to the Emperor.


That would be because thats exactly what he did. The Phalanx may have been able to take on those thousands on ships, but he knew they were part of something vast and great, just as he likely was himself. So Dorn did what was sensible, he met with the leader of that fleet and presented himself as someone who would like to join this great cause only to discover that he was meeting his own father.

From what I remember reading in regards to the Phalanx, its the size of a small moon and more powerful than most fortress monasteries, which in any sort of gaming terms you base off ramilese star forts.


----------

